# Record Series via web



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm certain it wasn't an option before.

Just noticed it's now possible to remotely request a full series to be recorded instead of the single episode


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

That'll make it easier to recreate all my SPs. Now to see if it works properly.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jonphil said:


> I'm certain it wasn't an option before. Just noticed it's now possible to remotely request a full series to be recorded instead of the single episode


It wasn't, but they did say they intended to add the function at some point. Looks like they have.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

richw said:


> That'll make it easier to recreate all my SPs. Now to see if it works properly.


Just a shame I have most of mine setup and working as I want now


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Just a shame I have most of mine setup and working as I want now


I had a box replaced this afternoon, so hopefully it'll save me a lot of time recreating everything.

Not that the replacement box seems to have solved the problem though


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Helpfully it set one season pass up as "To be announced" with no indication of what it should be. I think it was Doctor Who which was odd as I could quite happily set it up by hand.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

And most importantly, you get a different icon in the season pass list


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

richw said:


> I had a box replaced this afternoon, so hopefully it'll save me a lot of time recreating everything.
> 
> Not that the replacement box seems to have solved the problem though


What is your problem Rich?


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Fixerman said:


> What is your problem Rich?


Frequent reboots.

About 20 or so in the 24 hours before the box was replaced. Then 3 reboots and a total lockup in the 6 hours after replacement.

I've left it recording all day to see how many times it'll reboot.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

richw said:


> I had a box replaced this afternoon, so hopefully it'll save me a lot of time recreating everything.
> 
> Not that the replacement box seems to have solved the problem though


Acording to the engineer that just installed mine the Series Links are mapped to your account so if the box is replaced it remembers all your Series Links! Nice :up:


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

dogsbody said:


> Acording to the engineer that just installed mine the Series Links are mapped to your account so if the box is replaced it remembers all your Series Links! Nice :up:


Standard series links weren't carried across when I swapped boxes. However I'd not set any up via the web at that point.


----------

